# The Wish Thread



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

The rules are you can wish for anything (Keep it PG12 though 

One wish per post  x x

If lots of people could like the wish this might help speed it up

My wish is

*I wish to attract lots of money and keep it safe *

Ok your turn, what would you like to wish for?

Have fun and play nice lol xxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

*I wish the lovely lady i visited in hospital today improves and comes home real soon xx*


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

My wish is for it to snow on my birthday!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine is purely selfish 

*I wish for lots of money*


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> *I wish the lovely lady i visited in hospital today improves and comes home real soon xx*


That's so nice of you!  Wishing her a speedy recovery for you!  xx


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Lilb said:


> I wish for more wishes! :thumbup:


You can wish as many times as you like  xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish for a cure of cancer in 2011


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

H0lly said:


> Mine is purely selfish
> 
> *I wish for lots of money*


This is a no guilt Wish Thread 

You can wish for what ever you like xx


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I wish for a cure of cancer in 2011


I love this wish  xx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

*I wish there was NO cruelty in the world*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish there was NO unwanted animals in this world and all received vet care when needed


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I wish my Mum lived closer  I know Birmingham isn't that far in the grand scheme of things, but she isn't a well lady and I'd just like to be nearer so I can help her out more.

And another German Shepherd pup if I'm allowed  I miss my Puppy cuddles


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Lilb said:


> Oh
> 
> I wish I could fly!


I have heard that paragliding is close enough to flying or hand-gliding  x


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> *I wish the lovely lady i visited in hospital today improves and comes home real soon xx*


In that case, you can have my wish too Sweetheart xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Changes said:


> I love this wish  xx


Thanks I really wish something could be found, you never think it will effect you then bang its there, Cancer stole my little soul mate Dream x


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

i wish my nephew a speedy recovery and for him to be stronger and better than he ever was


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

i wish my weight would come down quicker, i wanna pork pie


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

I wish I could rewind the past and save Toby from that car. Miss his cuddles and the fun we had.:crying:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I wish I could give my beautiful dog Rose a cuddle just one last time, I miss her so much.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

CreativeLC said:


> I wish I could give my beautiful dog Rose a cuddle just one last time, I miss her so much.


Bless you  But just remember that as long as Rose is in your head and your heart she is never far away.

This is what I tell myself when I think of Max, It's nearly a year to the day we lost him, and not sure how I'm going to get through it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wish i had a reason


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i wish i had a reason


I wish you had a reason too xxx

*hugs* xxx


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> i wish i had a reason


you have my lil metal mickey


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I wish our parents lived for ever and didnt become old and ill


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> Bless you  But just remember that as long as Rose is in your head and your heart she is never far away.
> 
> This is what I tell myself when I think of Max, It's nearly a year to the day we lost him, and not sure how I'm going to get through it


Its been almost 3 years since we had to let Rose go and I still cry everytime I think about her. I grew up with her so she was like a sister to me. The only thing that gets me through it is knowing she is no longer in any pain, as she was before she died. I'm sat here is tears, my heart aches for her its still so raw.
I guess all you can do is try and remember the good times you shared with Max, its so hard but really there is nothing we can do to get them back.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

I wish my Mum didn't have dementia, she hasn't known who any of her children are for 5 yrs. I would give anything to hear her say my name again and have a conversation with her. :sad: :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish for family and friends to have a wounderful life


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish my best friend hadnt been born with asthma - 12 years later and I still miss her.
I wish life wasnt so cruel for the nicest people.


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

I wish my niece did not have Cystic Fibrosis. 

We're coming up to hospital season again


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hmmm...

i want something cant have but will wish it anyway...

I want a carefree life for myself and loved ones..


----------



## Cranmer (Aug 28, 2011)

mstori said:


> hmmm...
> 
> i want something cant have but will wish it anyway...
> 
> I want a carefree life for myself and loved ones..


The Tudors - The Means to Attain Happy Life - YouTube

Not quite correct, but a great scene nonetheless. The real poem (it is virtually the same as spoken here) is an absolute marvel!

I think we all wish for it from one time to another


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i wish i had more confidence


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish each and every one of you could have your wishes. xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I wish my Mum will beat her cancer!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> I wish my Mum will beat her cancer!


I wish that for you too Hun (((( hugs))))


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish Grimsby hospital hadn't caused my mum to pass away......yes NHS I am still angry.
Also....because i would like to be my usual silly self........I wish this POOCH WOULD GIVE ME SOME MORE ROOM IN BED lol...it's freezing tonight


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow

*
I wish that you all get your wishes *

*Hugs* xxxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What a nice thread 

I will double wish they find a cure for Cancer. That would mean the lady i visited yesterday and my friends little girl who is in Houston having groundbreaking treatment could just go home and get back on with living. 

I also wish for a Sindy Doll for Christmas  (ok so i am really 5 yrs old at heart)


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish my darling husband could beat his depression  The kids and me dearly miss him.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish that I could fix the relationships that I broke without meaning to


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish for people to gain better education/knowledge in animal ownership...


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I wish I could make things okay again with certain people.

I wish for a medical breakthrough for a cancer cure for dogs.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

i wish to go back in time to about the age of 12 and know everything i know now.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Lilb said:


> I wish I could fart as much as my OH rrr:


After a lot of lovely posts i got to this and nearly cried laughing...


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wish I was in my new house already, all settled down with the OH.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

I wish for a happy ending for Lennox...

..Save Lennox


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. I wish my dog ruby doesn't have another seizure like she did last week never been so scared in my life!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I wish i could makes all your wishes come true


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish i could speak to my mom and fill her in about my beautiful boys


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

On a very flippant and selfish note I wish my Paediatric First Aid Course felt like 2 minutes tonight instead of FOREVER  (((groan)))


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my wish would be to have my gentle, kind and selfless Mum back and tell her how much she means to me and thank her for everything shes done for me and that i'll miss her every second of my life.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> my wish would be to have my gentle, kind and selfless Mum back and tell her how much she means to me and thank her for everything shes done for me and that i'll miss her every second of my life.


sending love and hoping you are doing ok xx


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> my wish would be to have my gentle, kind and selfless Mum back and tell her how much she means to me and thank her for everything shes done for me and that i'll miss her every second of my life.


Sending you love and hugs dearest Noush xx

If you need anything, just ask, always here for you xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i wish people would help and look out for each other more


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I wish my OH could get a job to move here sooner


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> i wish people would help and look out for each other more


I wish people would like themselves more xxx


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish my dogs could speak English so as I could explain to them streaks of fox poo along their shoulders is not a good look.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I wish I could have more wishes


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> I wish I could have more wishes


You can have as many wishes as you like on this thread  xxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Changes said:


> You can have as many wishes as you like on this thread  xxx


oh wow, my list of wishes would be huge!!!!!! it would take over the whole thread


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> oh wow, my list of wishes would be huge!!!!!! it would take over the whole thread


Well start small and work your way up  xx

*hugs*


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Lilb said:


> I wish my future self would come and kick my ass


My future self is always doing that lol xxx


----------



## cookie_monster (Oct 23, 2010)

i dont suppose i should wish anyone dead so i reckon my old man is safe!

I wish people would let go of their petty grudges and see past the surface details to get to know folk


(can i alsowish for Joan Rivers number coz she is hot!)


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I wish the cancer inside my dad would disappear.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 9, 2011)

i wish my dad was still on pf


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish my mum dont get anymore problems


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i wish i wasnt sober


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish that no child would ever have to go hungry... And that no child would ever be overfed on crappy foods and not be able to 'play' it off.

Wouldn't it be nice if there was a balance for them all?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

if i posted my wish, it wont come true!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> if i posted my wish, it wont come true!


That is just one of them old wives tale 

xxxx


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I Wish that we weren't told such limiting things when we were kids

I remember being told that if I wasn't good then Father Christmas wouldn't come, I remember being told that if my tooth fell out the tooth fairy would come and take it away

It is sad really that now I am grown up with my own kids I realised

I am Father Christmas

I am the Tooth Fairy

If only I had know that when I was a kid, Christmas would have been so much better and there would have been a lot more bling for a tooth lol xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish for my mum to make it until christmas


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wish i didn't feel so mean for liking some of these wishes!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

wiley80 said:


> I wish for my mum to make it until christmas


I wish that for you too xxx


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

i wish i could move to a quieter area where there are no children about.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wish i wasnt so horrible/defensive to people who are nice to me

(changes, you're the lovely person here)


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish....that all the money raised for the 3rd worls countries actually got to them and we could start making some progress and give these starving babies a chance in life


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i wish i wasnt so horrible/defensive to people who are nice to me
> 
> (changes, you're the lovely person here)


I think *We* are lovely People Metame xxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish for Lennox to soon be home with his family, and I wish for him to be able to return to a normal happy life.

I wish for an end to BSL and any other form of prejudice against people or animals.

I wish for all children to be able to live happy, carefree lives.

I wish that people weren't so intent on hurting eachother and animals.







Oh, and a little bit of money would be quite nice


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

wiley80 said:


> I wish for my mum to make it until christmas


Looks like we both have special ladies to wish for xx sending love xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I wish that me and my family were back at center parcs. Just got back from a long weekend away but while we were there my dad got really ill and mu mum and brother travelled back to be with him and missed the rest of the holiday 

I also wish that my mum's knees were better and that she could walk again.


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I wish that me and my family were back at center parcs. Just got back from a long weekend away but while we were there my dad got really ill and mu mum and brother travelled back to be with him and missed the rest of the holiday
> 
> I also wish that my mum's knees were better and that she could walk again.


I wish this for your mum too xxx


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Lilb said:


> My wish came true! She rang me back


Brilliant  x x x


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I wish I had a fun, fulfilling, well paying job


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Argent said:


> I wish I had a fun, fulfilling, well paying job


I actually found my diary that I wrote at the beginning of 2010 and it said, I would like to find a way of working with more 1 to 1 clients and now I work with up to 15 clients a week  x x x

So you never know lol


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I wish I wasn't in so much pain everyday
I wish I could still dance
I wish my friend didn't have crohns disease
I wish my OH dad wasn't so selfish
I wish my OH brother wasn't in a car accident
I wish my Dad didn't live so far away
I wish I had a better relationship with my mum
I wish people weren't so jugdemental
I wish I could fix everything with a click of my fingers


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Changes said:


> I actually found my diary that I wrote at the beginning of 2010 and it said, I would like to find a way of working with more 1 to 1 clients and now I work with up to 15 clients a week  x x x
> 
> So you never know lol


That's the Law of Attraction at work! Congrats!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish a friend all the stremth in the world to overcome what ever they need to


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

wiley80 said:


> I wish for my mum to make it until christmas


meee wishing that for you as well hun


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

*I wish that I find the determination and magic to: finish writing my book, tidy my room, earn much more money than I do and to help make sure everyone else s wishes come true as well  xxx*


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish our run of bad luck would end.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish there would be a cure for cancer and my family would not suffer this horrible awful illness.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I wish:

I could wave a wand and my garden looked like Alan Titchmarshes !
I could have a robot that did all of my housework, cooked and cleaned and brought me cups of tea and glasses of wine at my request
I wish that chocolate had no calories in it
I wish that my children, family and friends are kept safe and healthy and live a long and happy life
I wish that my bum didn't look big in leggings!
I wish that I didn't get a nervous cough when in meetings!
I wish that I could have an infinity pool in my garden

I wish I wasn't such a greedy cow!!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> I wis​h there would be a cure for cancer and my family would not suffer this horrible awful illness.


I second that!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> I wish there would be a cure for cancer and my family would not suffer this horrible awful illness.





harley bear said:


> I second that!


i will third that 

I wish my father in law all the love and luck in the world that he will get better

i wish that my mam gets mobile again and is able to get out the house


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> i will third that
> 
> I wish my father in law all the love and luck in the world that he will get better
> 
> i wish that my mam gets mobile again and is able to get out the house


I wish all of those with you PJ


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish there was no homeless people in Britain


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

DT said:


> I wish all of those with you PJ


Thankyou DT xxxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I wish there was no homeless people in Britain


Perhaps we can extend that a little further then Britain


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DT said:


> Perhaps we can extend that a little further then Britain


yeah we could


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

i wish i had stayed up that night and had one last night with my brother


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I wish Leah the 13 yr old cat and Barney the collie (have both been in rescue for over a year) find their forever homes before the year is through...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish i could hug my nan and fluffy i miss them far too much


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish that I had a _family_ I could count on to support me and my kids

Just to clarify, it doesn't have to be a blood family, just a family feeling xxx

sometimes, although I am not moaning, it seems to be just me and my kids and no one else there to support, encourage, cheer on x  xx

This is my today wish xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

i wish things had been different!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i wish things had been different!


I wish that for you too xxxx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Changes said:


> I wish that I had a _family_ I could count on to support me and my kids
> 
> Just to clarify, it doesn't have to be a blood family, just a family feeling xxx
> 
> ...


I second that hun x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

my wish for toaday is that fantasic thing will happen to great people i know and care about


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish that James Hook had been wearing his kicking boots on Saturday.
No guesses where I'm from ??????????


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

springerpete said:


> I wish that James Hook had been wearing his kicking boots on Saturday.
> No guesses where I'm from ??????????


same


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

i wish for a rewind button


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wish i could learn: 
- to say no 
- to not give a **** what other people think about me
- to ask for what i need


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish that i could wake up tomorrow and my son would be home safe from Afghanistan.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

I wish i had loads of money :d


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I wish all the sad people in the world could have just one happy day to prove that life does get better, no matter what you are currently going through


----------



## babybel (Aug 25, 2011)

Elzz said:


> i wish for a rewind button


I wish I could help you


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish the young girl I was working with this afternoon could see what happened wasn't her fault & understand she's worth so much more than the life she's giving herself.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish I could have my twin sister Amanda back, even just for a day.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish you all a the best day you can have


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I wish I had another cat...


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish that after playing tennis today I have enough energy to paint for the rest of the day ... I should never have agreed to play but I didn't want to let the others down


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wish i had cake 

and

i wish work would answer the bloody phone!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I wish for loads of money so i can buy lots of land and run a horse and greyhound rescue


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Lilb said:


> I wish I could fart as much as my OH rrr:


:lol: I don't need to wish that, I leave Paddy standing in that department, usually holding his nose & shaking his head in disbelief. :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish a friend i know is okay


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I wish for good or at least managable results for two people very close to me today


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I wish some people could be happier and not be so bitter and twisted!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I wish a friend loads of luck to day And well being today


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

my wish is that * *** ** ** ******* *** **** ****** **** *** *** *** *** ** **** **** ** ** ** ***** ** ****** *** **** ** ***** **** **** ***** *** ******** *** ***** ** **** ******** *** *** ***


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I wish that somone gets a right good rogering as it might put a smile on their face - which could make a friggin onion cry!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i wish some people would evaporate


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish people didnt have so many hard times and hope they find the stremth to get though any stomy wether


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish Puppys didnt have teeth


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish for each and everyone of you a least a smile


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

they say be carefull what you wish for 
i wish for a lottery win 
so many of my family and friends are having a terrible time just now.
i wish i could help them .


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wish ----- would just speak to me


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish my family could go back to normal and be able to be in the same room without tearing lumps out of each other.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I wish a bar of chocolate was not a moment on the lips and a life time on the hips!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

i wish someone would go to work today


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wish i could disappear


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

metame said:


> i wish i could disappear


who said that


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

i wish metame would re appear


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish the snow to stay away this year and summer to hurry up and come


----------



## Forlyfe (Oct 23, 2011)

I wish that my doggies stay healthy :thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish you all get your deams even the small ones


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

My wish is to be forever happy! Be that rich or poor!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

This is going to sound really selfish, but the one thing I wish for more than anything else is good health. I'm just so fed up of hospitals and doctors and more and more tests.I want to be able to do the things I used to. I want to be able to run with my dog on the fields not just shuffle along like some old biddy.
I didn't mean to write all this, sorry.Just having a bad day.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> This is going to sound really selfish, but the one thing I wish for more than anything else is good health. I'm just so fed up of hospitals and doctors and more and more tests.I want to be able to do the things I used to. I want to be able to run with my dog on the fields not just shuffle along like some old biddy.
> I didn't mean to write all this, sorry.Just having a bad day.


I wish today that you get your wish xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> I wish today that you get your wish xxxxxx


Thank you


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> I wish that i could wake up tomorrow and my son would be home safe from Afghanistan.


Well i am keeping my fingers crossed that my wish will come true tomorrow ,as my son is due back in the UK ..


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> Well i am keeping my fingers crossed that my wish will come true tomorrow ,as my son is due back in the UK ..


I hope that you and your son have a wonderful time together for as long as he is home xxxx


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

My wishes are happiness (which I have) health(well you can't have everything), I know it is corny but I would like world peace (life is too short to argue and fight), impossible I know but stop all suffering, especially children and animals oh and a small lottery win to secure our financial future woulsd be the icing on hte cake - don't want much do I???


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I wish that she is now at peace xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I wish that I could go to Australia to be with the one I love 

I miss him


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish a huge problem gets sorted befor it get bigger


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I wish the traffic warden that nicked me this morning for being 11 minutes late after a visit to the vets would get run over by a double decker bus.

And I wish that vets would keep to their appointment times instead of keeping me waiting half an hour and getting me a ticket.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish a friend gets better really soon


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish it was already next summer.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish we could win the jackpot, buy some land and open a rescue that could hold a huge amount of animals, oh and the health to be able to look after them all.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

i wish i knew if my son was alright


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish that fireworks were restricted to organised events only which were free so everyone who wanted to could attend.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

i wish i had all the answers


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish everyone has the enagy to fights life battles


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish Ted was here with me


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish

That I helped even more people

That I delivered more talks and seminars

That I had more one to one clients

That I had more fun and laughed much more

That I allowed myself to be wealthy beyond measure


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Changes said:


> I wish
> 
> That I helped even more people
> 
> ...


i wish your wishes would come true


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish I couldnt meet the beautiful lady that changed my life just once more. She has dementia and parkinsons - I worked as a care assistant in a home and looked after her, she would only respond to me, and only I could get a smile out of her. She would remember me. She got ill and taken into hospital and then moved to a nursing home, then i got a balance disorder/panic disorder together and now unable to leave the house. 
I would do anything to see her again :'(
Such a beautiful lady! I could just smile to her and she would smile back! She remembered me over her family, noone in the home understood it she started to get better not worse, now I just want to see her again 

Sorry for the explosion lol


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I wish my Mum visited more often. Not that shell of a person who resembles her ..... MY mum.. I miss her so much ,,She visits less and less and soon I fear she wont come any more....


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I wish today could have lasted forever!
It was my brothers 21st birthday yesterday but today is the day all the family got together (about 30 of us) and went out for lunch. That was special as it was because I love spending time with my family, they're awesome!
But my sister had booked 2 hummer limos to take us into town and back again after lunch.....it was brilliant! We had 1 black and 1 silver. I've had a great day.

I also wish that my little mouse Mila didn't have a tumour and wasn't going to be pts tonight


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

5headh said:


> I wish I couldnt meet the beautiful lady that changed my life just once more. She has dementia and parkinsons - I worked as a care assistant in a home and looked after her, she would only respond to me, and only I could get a smile out of her. She would remember me. She got ill and taken into hospital and then moved to a nursing home, then i got a balance disorder/panic disorder together and now unable to leave the house.
> I would do anything to see her again :'(
> Such a beautiful lady! I could just smile to her and she would smile back! She remembered me over her family, noone in the home understood it she started to get better not worse, now I just want to see her again
> 
> Sorry for the explosion lol





northnsouth said:


> I wish my Mum visited more often. Not that shell of a person who resembles her ..... MY mum.. I miss her so much ,,She visits less and less and soon I fear she wont come any more....


(((((((((((((massive hugs))))))))))))))

to you both


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Heres the beautiful lady herself! Such an amazing smile! :001_wub:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

metame said:


> (((((((((((((massive hugs))))))))))))))
> 
> to you both


Cheers 
I just searched the house top to bottom because my parents had 'tidied' away the photo of me and her, found it


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish it was Friday night already!

I would have done my weeks work and be heading to see my gorgeous OH for a whole 8 days


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish I hadn't lost Holly.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I wish that for once I wouldn't have to fight for something, that just for once someone else would fight for me....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I wish that for once I wouldn't have to fight for something, that just for once someone else would fight for me....


(((hugs)))


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I wish my beautiful Koda-bear was still with me and that bloat didn't exist 

God I miss my best buddy so much...love you always sweetheart :001_wub:


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish that I could be rich enough not to worry about how I am going to pay the rent each month :/


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish i could get rid of the gilt im feeling right now and that my grandad gets well soon


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish I could have just one amazing friend -& a.k.a a dog.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I wish I cOuld have one more day with my nan sitting in her car sing were on our way to anywhere we haven't a worry we havent a care  and I wish all my friends a happy Saturday hope it brings a bright day


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I wish I could get rid of this gout I have just developed



Don't laugh, it hurts

I wouldn't mind but I don'd drink


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I wish You all a verry good morning


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i wish i was back in wales  :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish the strange folks down in the Village would disappear! :yesnod:

(Truth be told, I'm actually in the process of making that wish come true.)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish I could extend my house...please,please,please!!!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my wish can never come true.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

my wish would never come true but here goes.....
I wish all my babies was with me right now


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I wish _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish I had enough money to move somewhere nice and get my rescue set up.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Wish Ivy (the lady i spoke about a few pages back) rests in peace.

She past away last week, but now she is free of the pain and suffering dementia and general old age gave her.

Shes now watching over all that loved and cared for her especially her family and friends.

RIP Beautiful lady


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I wish _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


i wish i could wish myself over to oz and give waterlily a great big hug ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish a little bit of money would come my way for a change :thumbup1:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i wish for all of my family to be healthy again. ( my mum and step dad are disabled and my grandad has dementia )


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

then a place of my own


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

then a little bundle of Manchester terrier of my very own


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish I could take away all of my brothers stress and worry so that he was happy again


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish there was no war......


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish you all get every with you made


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish there was no genetic health issues with any animals or humans and everyone was healthy


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish that all the wishes in this thread come true xxxxx


----------



## Dogsbody53 (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish I had the money to have more dogs, there is an elderly colliex in our local RSPCA, I would love to give him a home or a similar oldie, but from experience I know that old age brings large vet bills.

Ican only afford the one dog.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish for my family and myself to be happy and healthy.


----------



## dizzylou (Nov 24, 2011)

I wish my OH could find another job so he could get out of the sh** **le he's working in at the moment and away from the people that are making up lies about him and trying to get him sacked


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish I hadn't moved away from america:crying:.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i wish i was back in wales  :lol:


Your wish is my command, May 18th for week end....................done lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Your wish is my command, May 18th for week end....................done lolol


:thumbup1: 

not long then hahahahaha xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

LottieLab said:


> I wish I hadn't moved away from america:crying:.


 what made u come back here ?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I wish I know how to handle life better sometimes


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i wish a close friend that really unwell gets better real soon


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

My wish is also very selfish

I wish I could have a LARGE lottery win (note to the law of averages -£10 isn't a win in my book LOL)

That way I could make lots of other peoples wishes come true too - including my pets who I'm sure wish I could stay at home and pamper them all day long


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

i wish that my landlady will be ok with her brain tumour opp and that me and the pets can stay we we are


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> i wish that my landlady will be ok with her brain tumour opp and that me and the pets can stay we we are


i wish your wish comes true


----------

